# It seems like someone in the UK doesn't quite understand how Trick or Treating works



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Giving out cocaine to Trick or Treaters isn't how it's done here.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/02/world/europe/uk-halloween-cocaine-arrest/index.html?hpt=hp_bn2


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

...And you thought candy got the little buggers hyped up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rather an expensive treat to be handing out, too.....:googly:


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of drugs do you have to take to mistake nose candy for regular candy? Oh, right.

I have a coworker from India who was baffled when kids knocked on his door looking for candy. When they said "Trick or treat!" he said "Treat, please!" Of course he had nothing to give them. The next day he bought candy so he'd be ready, but no kids showed up.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Theres always someone that has to ruin it for others. There was riots here last year so this year the whole area was on to be home by 9pm. Pretty crap as everything was quite by about 8pm. But giving out coke to kids is just disgraceful!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It just goes to show you that idiocy knows no limits.
Sad that the druggies can ruin it for everyone. I'm surprised the guy handing this junk out wasn't booked for distribution as well as possession.
Tie him to a stake and burn him.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Geez..at least he was being FUN.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Better than a rock.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Better than a rock.


LOL depends on the rock.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Must not comment on this.......... Must not comment on this.........Must not comment on this..............


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Loved the comments at the bottom of the article. Just don't understand the lack of brains some folks have.


----------

